# Angelschnur richtig aufspulen



## Speci.hunter (8. April 2019)

Moin,

Neue Rollen und Schnur ist bestellt. Diesmal möchte ich die Rollen selber aufspulen,.. dazu habe ich mir bereits einige Videos angeschaut. Doch einiges wird mir nicht klar.

Ich lege die angelschnurrolle in einen Eimer mit Wasser, fädele durch den Ring und befestige die Schnur an der Spule. Muss nun das Logo von der Angelschnur nach oben oder umgekehrt nach unten zeigen. In einem Video war es nach oben, in den Kommentaren wurde das scharf kritisiert. Wie sieht’s denn nun aus ? Und muss man beim einkurbeln die Schnur wirklich noch mit nem Lappen oder sonstiges auf Spannung halten damit diese sich fester umlegt?? 
Desweiteren liegt die angelschnurrolle ja waagerecht auf dem Wasser oder muss diese sich im Wasser senkrecht mitdrehen? 
Ein Videolink würde auch helfen.


----------



## Michael.S (8. April 2019)

Warum keinen Schnurspuler ? die kosten doch nicht mehr die Welt , ich kann dir diesen empfehlen , macht was er soll https://www.amazon.de/Zite-Fishing-...&sprefix=schnurspuler,aps,156&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## Angler2097 (8. April 2019)

Ich mache es so wie beschrieben: Eimer lauwarmes Wasser, Schnur durch den ersten Ring, An der Spule fest knoten und dann kurbel ich die Schnur durch die rechte Hand, mit der ich den Blank umgreife. Dadurch zieht sie sich dann "stramm" auf die Rolle. Nie Probleme gehabt...

Bei den ersten Würfen natürlich nicht voll durchziehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. April 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Neue Rollen und Schnur ist bestellt. Diesmal möchte ich die Rollen selber aufspulen,.. dazu habe ich mir bereits einige Videos angeschaut. Doch einiges wird mir nicht klar.
> 
> ...



Ich spulte die Schnur immer in Uhrzeigerrichtung auf die Rolle und habe keinerlei Probleme. Ich verzichte dabei auch auf Spielchen wie Eimer mit Wasser, Seife, über Nacht feucht lassen etc., weil spätestens nach dem ersten Angeln sowieso Drall auf die Schnur kommt. Das wird sich nie verhindern lassen, egal wie ich die Schnur nun vorbehandele. Drall liegt bei einer Monofilen Sehne in der Natur der Sache.

Ich habe auch noch nie einen Lappen dazwischen gehalten oder irgendwie anders geartet unter starkem Zug aufgespult.


----------



## sprogoe (8. April 2019)

Die Schnur muß sich in der gleichen Drehrichtung abspulen, wie der Schnurfangbügel sie auf die Spule wickelt.


----------



## Speci.hunter (8. April 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Die Schnur muß sich in der gleichen Drehrichtung abspulen, wie der Schnurfangbügel sie auf die Spule wickelt.


Das hört sich gut an. So werde ich vorgehen. Aufspuler muss ich mal anschauen, allerdings bin ich der Meinung dass die Spule der Rolle die Schnur aufspulen sollte, so wie sie es auch machen würde, und nicht ein Gerät welches keinen Bezug zum Gerät hat. 
Hab mich für die Gardner HD GT Schnur entschieden.


----------



## zokker (8. April 2019)

Früher als ich in meiner Kindheit die ersten Male Sehne aufspulte, die gute alte Leska, da gab es noch gar keinen Drall. Wir hatten ja auch nix zu DDR-Zeiten, nicht mal Drall. 

Soll heißen, such dir hier eine Antwort aus und mach es so. Funzt alles.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. April 2019)

@zokker diese hier:


----------



## sprogoe (8. April 2019)

Angler sind halt komische Leut, Drall in der Schnur wollen sie nicht,
aaaaaaber; gegen ´nen dralles Weib sind se´ nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Nemo (8. April 2019)

Am wichtigsten ist, dass du die Schnur stehend aufspulst und alle 5 Kurbelumdrehungen eine Drehung um deine eigene Achse machst, um den Drall auszugleichen, dich also einmal im Kreis drehst. Bei einem hohen Übersetzungsverhältnis der Rolle schon nach 4.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. April 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Neue Rollen und Schnur ist bestellt. Diesmal möchte ich die Rollen selber aufspulen,.. dazu habe ich mir bereits einige Videos angeschaut. Doch einiges wird mir nicht klar.
> 
> ...



Ist ne ganz einfache Sache.
Wenn du von oben auf deine Rute mit bestückter Rolle schaust und dabei kurbelst, spult die Rolle entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn (alte Mitchells mal ausgenommen) auf.
Die Schnur welche du nun aufspulen möchtest, muß ebenfalls in genau der gleichen Richtung von der Schnurspule Richtung Ring und Rolle wandern, also auch entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn.

Wo dabei das Logo der Schnurspule ist spielt keine Rolle, nur eben die Abspulrichtung. Manche Hersteller bespulen ihre Verkaufsspulen mal so oder so rum, daher hat das Label keinerlei Aussagekraft.
Die Schnur sollte auch dabei über den Schnurspulenrand abrollen und nicht in Längsrichtung wie bei diversen Aufspulhilfen...mit letzerem hat man später deutlich mehr Drall wie ersterem.

Sprogoe hat es auch schon richtig genannt.


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> ...Aufspuler muss ich mal anschauen, allerdings bin ich der Meinung dass die Spule der Rolle die Schnur aufspulen sollte, so wie sie es auch machen würde, und nicht ein Gerät welches keinen Bezug zum Gerät hat...


Das Ding hält nur die gekaufte Spule mit Schnur und bremst sie ab, damit mit Widerstand aufgespult werden kann. Muss ich mir auch noch besorgen.


----------



## Michael.S (9. April 2019)

Genau das hält nur die Spule , einziger Nachteil es gehen keine Großspulen drauf , verdallt ist mir noch nichts wenn ich damit aufspule


----------



## Nemo (9. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist, dass du die Schnur stehend aufspulst und alle 5 Kurbelumdrehungen eine Drehung um deine eigene Achse machst, um den Drall auszugleichen, dich also einmal im Kreis drehst. Bei einem hohen Übersetzungsverhältnis der Rolle schon nach 4.


Ach ja, die Wetterlage ist auch wichtig! Bei Hochdruck im Uhrzeigersinn, bei Tiefdruck gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2019)

Mensch @_-ZF-_ für Aprilscherze ist es etwas spät.


----------



## Nemo (9. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Mensch @_-ZF-_ für Aprilscherze ist es etwas spät.



Naja, das bedeutet ja nur, dass man hinterher nicht mehr "April, April!" sagt


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. April 2019)

Habe vor Längerem mal die Berkley Schnurspulhilfe gekauft und Mono, Geflecht auf div. Statio und Baitcaster bespult. Gab nie Probleme.
Nur der Schnurabspuler ist Mist.


----------



## Windelwilli (9. April 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @zokker diese hier:



Den Geruch einer frisch gekauften Leska-Sehne (besonders der orangenen) hab ich heute noch in der Nase. Ich habe diesen Geruch geliebt!


----------



## Speci.hunter (11. April 2019)

Melde mich nochmal.. habe meine Rollen ultegras erhalten. Füllschnur ist besorgt und die hauptschnur gardner GT HD pro Rolle werden 300m bespult.

Gestern habe ich meine Shimano Catania 2500er mit 20mono bespult. Genau wie beschrieben. Im Eimer Wasser gelegt und mit der Drehricjtung links abgespult. Soeben war ich am See werfen, und die Schnur fühlt sich einfach komplett verdrallt an. Entweder Einbildung oder normales Schnurkräuseln, keine Ahnung gibts dafür eine Erklärung ? Und kann man Schnurdrall überhaupt spüren?


----------



## Nemo (11. April 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Melde mich nochmal.. habe meine Rollen ultegras erhalten. Füllschnur ist besorgt und die hauptschnur gardner GT HD pro Rolle werden 300m bespult.
> 
> Gestern habe ich meine Shimano Catania 2500er mit 20mono bespult. Genau wie beschrieben. Im Eimer Wasser gelegt und mit der Drehricjtung links abgespult. Soeben war ich am See werfen, und die Schnur fühlt sich einfach komplett verdrallt an. Entweder Einbildung oder normales Schnurkräuseln, keine Ahnung gibts dafür eine Erklärung ? Und kann man Schnurdrall überhaupt spüren?



Klare Sache. Wir haben zunehmenden Mond, also zwischen Neumond und Vollmond. Da ist das Magnetfeld besonders stark, wodurch der Drall kaum vermeidbar ist. Das gibt sich aber nach 8-10 Würfen wieder.


----------



## Pokolyt (11. April 2019)

Hallo, ich lege meine neue Schnur in einem Eimer mit Wasser, so das sie sich frei bewegen kann. Dann wickle ich mit mit der Angelrolle einfach auf. Die neue Schnur mit der Spule kann sich im Eimer bewegen wie sie möchte. Das reicht sogar als Vorspannung aus. Bisher noch keine Probleme mit Schnurkräuseln gehabt. Mache ich so mit Mono und Geflochtener.


----------



## Semmelmehl (11. April 2019)

Zu viel Aufwand. 
Wassereimer, Drehrichtung... alles Unfug. 
Hab das mal probiert... gab auch fürchterlich Drall.

Bespule jetzt meine Rollen wieder ohne den Quatsch und der Drall ist weg.


----------



## Pokolyt (11. April 2019)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Zu viel Aufwand.
> Wassereimer, Drehrichtung... alles Unfug.
> Hab das mal probiert... gab auch fürchterlich Drall.
> 
> Bespule jetzt meine Rollen wieder ohne den Quatsch und der Drall ist weg.



Alles Unfug und Quatsch?
Wo ist da viel Aufwand?
Du bist ja ganz schlau.


----------



## zokker (11. April 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> ... Im Eimer Wasser gelegt und mit der Drehricjtung links abgespult.
> 
> ...Und kann man Schnurdrall überhaupt spüren?



Wie du die Schnur aufspulst ist mir ein Rätsel. Mach da bloß keine Wissenschaft raus.  

Schnurdrall spürt sehr wohl, besonders bei loser Schnur. Wenn du nichts spürst hast du auch keinen Drall.


----------



## alexpp (11. April 2019)

Männers, bei dem Thema hat es eigentlich keinen Sinn sich zu streiten. Ich bin übrigens auch einer, der die Schnur beim Aufspulen nie ins Wasser legen würde.


----------



## Nemo (11. April 2019)

Mache das nur bei Vollmond oder abnehmendem Mond --> nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## alexpp (11. April 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, @_-ZF-_ . Werde das zukünftig berücksichtigen


----------



## Pokolyt (11. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist, dass du die Schnur stehend aufspulst und alle 5 Kurbelumdrehungen eine Drehung um deine eigene Achse machst, um den Drall auszugleichen, dich also einmal im Kreis drehst. Bei einem hohen Übersetzungsverhältnis der Rolle schon nach 4.





_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Wetterlage ist auch wichtig! Bei Hochdruck im Uhrzeigersinn, bei Tiefdruck gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.





_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Naja, das bedeutet ja nur, dass man hinterher nicht mehr "April, April!" sagt





_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Klare Sache. Wir haben zunehmenden Mond, also zwischen Neumond und Vollmond. Da ist das Magnetfeld besonders stark, wodurch der Drall kaum vermeidbar ist. Das gibt sich aber nach 8-10 Würfen wieder.





_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Mache das nur bei Vollmond oder abnehmendem Mond --> nie Probleme gehabt.



Hallo ZF.
Bist du hier der Forumskasper?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. April 2019)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Den Geruch einer frisch gekauften Leska-Sehne (besonders der orangenen) hab ich heute noch in der Nase. Ich habe diesen Geruch geliebt!



Nur mit der Haltbarkeit wars bei der Leska Soft nicht weit her.....auch oft und gern bereits zwischen den beiden Händen gerissen beim einfachen Ziehen. 
Leider kam man an die regenbogenfarbene so gut wie nie ran, die taugte wenigstens bissl was für damalige Verhältnisse.


----------



## Nemo (12. April 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo ZF.
> Bist du hier der Forumskasper?



Also bitte... erst ausprobieren, dann urteilen!


----------

